# Rucksack Alpencross - "Ham die nen Knall"?



## phank61 (28. Mai 2018)

Mountainbike 06/18. Einiges zum Thema Alpencross, teilweise nachvollziehbar und interessant. Auch ein Test über Rucksäcke. Testsieger 6/16 der Ergon BX4 Evo mit 82 Punkten. Preis um die 200€. Bis dahin alles ok. Aber das Gewicht von 2017 Gramm!!!

War da nicht was beim Alpencross? Dass man sich überlegt, ob man das Mehrgewicht für pannensichere Reifen wirklich braucht, weil die Dinger 100 Gramm schwerer pro Stück sind. Dass es Leute gibt, die die Zahnbürste absägen, um zwei Gramm zu sparen. 

Ganz so betreibe ich das nicht aber ich habe auch versucht so leicht es geht zu fahren und bin mit 7,2 kg gestartet. Inklusiv einem Vaude Bike Alpin 30+5. Der wiegt etwa ein Kilo. Als Alltagstest keine Thema aber für einen Alpencross??? Ich weiß nicht, wer da die Kriterien ausgedacht hat. 

Würdet Ihr den fahren, wäre Euch 1kg Mehrgewicht für nen Rucksack egal?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Mai 2018)

Nein
Ich hab schon seit Jahren den TransAlpin30
Dann kam der 28er, und ich dachte, reicht mir auch und besser organisiert usw. 
Dann gesehen, das der 28er mit 2liter weniger schwerer ist als der 30er
Bin weiter meinem 30er treu,  Werkzeug in die Zipptüte, wiegt so gut wie nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8fach (29. Mai 2018)

Kann mich gut erinnern, vor ein, zwei Jahren war der Vaude noch Testsieger, allerdings in der 25+5 Variante. Bemängelt wurde höchstens, dass er etwas kleiner ist als der Deuter. Aber auch nur, weil die Redakteure offenbar nicht schnallten, dass es einen 30+5 auch noch gibt. 
Der Vaude hat doch ein super Belüftungssystem. Das wäre für mich als Vielschwitzer ein Kriterium. 
Warum zweifelst du am Vaude?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Mai 2018)

Nein, der wäre mir definitiv zu schwer. Bin allerdings auf dem Alpen-X auch recht minimalistisch unterwegs, so daß mir mein alter Vaude 20+5 reicht.


----------



## phank61 (30. Mai 2018)

Hi 8fach, 

ich zweifele nicht am Vaude. Ich hab den Bike Alpin 30+5 jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren. Damit einen Alpencross, eine Tour durch Frankreich, zwei Mehrtagesfahrten und wenn Wetter und Gesundheit halten, starte ich in 2 Wochen mit einem Freund von Stuttgart nach Venedig via Alpencross. 
Mit dem Rucksack bin ich zufrieden!

Ich zweifele am Test der Mountainbike und der Bewertung einen 2kg Rucksack für einen Alpencross zum Testsieger zu machen. 
Ich halte zwar auch nichts davon, dass man seine Plastikzahnbürste absägt, um 1gr. zu sparen aber es gibt durchaus Leute, die sich leichtere Komponenten und Ausstattung für sehr viel Geld kaufen, um einige Gramm zu sparen. Hier sind dann locker mal 1tsd. € pro Kilo drin. 
Und das Kilo soll ich mir dann wieder auf den Rücken packen? Ich frage mich, warum.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Mai 2018)

phank61 schrieb:


> Hi 8fach,
> 
> ich zweifele nicht am Vaude. Ich hab den Bike Alpin 30+5 jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren. Damit einen Alpencross, eine Tour durch Frankreich, zwei Mehrtagesfahrten und wenn Wetter und Gesundheit halten, starte ich in 2 Wochen mit einem Freund von Stuttgart nach Venedig via Alpencross.
> Mit dem Rucksack bin ich zufrieden!
> ...


Dann weißt du ja,  was du von den Tests des Magazins zu halten hast.
Platz 1 in der Mtb=Achtung!
Also ähnlich wie bei den User Awards im Forum


----------



## breznsoizer (30. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich den Test richtig im Kopf hab, wird beim Deuter das "etwas hohe Gewicht" bemängelt - da mußte ich mit Blick auf den Testsieger sehr schmunzeln


----------



## 8fach (30. Mai 2018)

Ein Druckfehler könnte auch noch vorliegen. Mit Tests ist das immer so eine Sache. Ein Rucksack ist auch Geschmacksache. Aber einen mit 2kg würde ich auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Mai 2018)

Ich hab jetzt überall gegoogelt und finde den so gut wie nirgends mit Gewicht - bei Amazon steht allerdings was von 1,2g in small und inkl. Packung 1,3kg - also wird er in Large wohl kaum 2kg wiegen? Ich denke eher auch an einen Tippfehler... 

Und zum Thema: mich nervt es schon, wenn ich meinen 1kg Compact EXP SL mit 2l gefüllter Trinkblase auf dem Rücken buckeln muss - für mich käme ein 2kg Monstrum also nie in Frage, bin aber selbst auch nur nen 1,62m Zwerg, da wäre sowas auch total übertrieben. Ich schiele eher in Richtung der lite Modelle, die sind aber nix für nen Alpencross...


----------



## Baitman (7. Juni 2018)

Zum Vaude:
Klar ist er am Rücken weniger schwitzig. Vollbeladen im Shop neigte er jedoch sehr zum schwingen wenn ich meinen Oberkörper bewegt habe. Das war bei mir der Grund ihn nicht zu kaufen.

Ich habe verschiedene Rucksäcke im Einsatz. Täglich den Osprey Escapist 18, da geht viel hinein, der 25 l müsste auch für nen AX reichen...

Mit meinem Deuter Transalpin bin ich zufrieden, bis auf eine Sache. Er stinkt ganz fürchterlich, irgendwie sauer, hat beim AX letztes jahr angefangen...
Habe ihn danach mit Febreeze behandelt und auch mal in Essigwasser eingelegt... Aber jedesmal wenn ich ihn wieder benutze und schwitze kommt dieser Geruch wieder auf...

Das habe ich noch bei keinem meiner anderen Rucksäcke auch nur ansatzweise festgestellt, obwohl ich die viel häufiger vollgeschwitzt habe.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Juni 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Zum Vaude:
> Klar ist er am Rücken weniger schwitzig. Vollbeladen im Shop neigte er jedoch sehr zum schwingen wenn ich meinen Oberkörper bewegt habe. Das war bei mir der Grund ihn nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich habe verschiedene Rucksäcke im Einsatz. Täglich den Osprey Escapist 18, da geht viel hinein, der 25 l müsste auch für nen AX reichen...
> ...


Ich hau meinen immer in die Waschmaschine. 
Wobei ich das stinken nicht bestätigen kann...
Scheint auch teilweise am Waschmittel/Deo/Benutzer zu liegen (nicht falsch verstehen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Juni 2018)

ich hab (neben anderen modellen) jeweils vorgängermodelle der beiden.

- beim evoc frag ich mich jedesmal, ob mir wer steine reingelegt hat. selbst mit tagesgepäck (und selbst da sind die protektoren am bike) und wenig (1 l) wasser und einer dose bier ist das trumm wirklich schwer. ausgleichend wirkt die wirklich gute (aber daher schwitzige) passform. dafür kein gewackel beim runterfahren, sitzt und pickt. auch biketragen geht ganz gut, wenn er denn voll ist (da kommen da die protektoren rein).

- vaude: ja, der stinkt bald mal. und wacklig ist er auch. stört mich aber nur beim versetzen, v.a. wenn der rucki seitlich gegenarbeitet oder auf den hinterkopf schlägt. bei schwerer beladung trägt er scih weniger kompakt und angenehm als der evoc.

fazit: für ACs ohne wirklich schwere trails würd ich eher den vaudo oder was anderes leichtes empfehlen.


----------



## Danimal (10. Juni 2018)

Mein Deuter Transalpine hat jetzt 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel und besteht quasi nur noch aus Schweißatomen. Trotzdem hat der noch nie gemüffelt. Ich wasche ihn alle paar Jahre mal in der Badewanne mit Shampoo


----------



## noocelo (10. Juni 2018)

hab/nutz auch den vaude. mit den kompressionsgurten lässt sich die höhe auf das nötigste minimieren.


----------



## phank61 (12. Juni 2018)

Danke für Euren Input, Jungs! Ich mag den ollen Vaude und versuche nicht mehr als 5,5kg reinzupacken. Pumpe kommt an die Getränkeflasche, Werkzeug in so ne Minitasche unter dem Sattel und dann einfach wenig Gewicht rein. Zweite Trinkflasche lasse ich weg, genauso wie die Jambox, den Leatherman und eingei andere Sachen, die ich durch die Gegend geschleift habe.


----------

